# 1900 childrens velocipede three wheeler



## gazube (Mar 4, 2015)

one almost finished from our shop  tires on way from california   no headbadge but restored correctly    this is also for sale  would love feedback on this item


----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2015)

i like the color.It really pops.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Mar 4, 2015)

Really cool! Wish I had the Dough!$$


----------



## gazube (Mar 5, 2015)

thanks we try hard at the shop to make things look there best  now its time for some tires....


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful restoration job on this antique tricycle!  I wanted to buy one of these at an auction several years ago, however the opening bid was $500 and I only had $300 to spend. It ended up going for $1200! Well, if I'm going to lose out on an auction, better the item go waaay higher than what I can afford rather than miss it for lack of only a few dollars.

Dave


----------



## walter branche (Mar 6, 2015)

show how you fit the tires on , thank you ,


----------



## gazube (Mar 10, 2015)

i get tires delivered tommorrow ill post when i start them


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2015)

Can you tell us the source for the tires?


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2015)

Could you also show how you put on the tires? Thanks


----------



## gazube (Mar 13, 2015)

*velocipede childrens peddle tricycle*

another job finished at the shop and on its way to its new owner  .... literally sold in 20 mins of sending final pictures.. total museum piece  ... our next project is in general discussions under what year is my Indian bike...


----------

